# Pretty Good Privacy



## Marc T. (9. Jun 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Frage zu dem PGP Verschlüsselungsverfahren.
Mir ist die Funktionsweise nicht ganz klar und hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Kann mir jemand sagen was genau Schritt für Schritt passiert?
Konkret verstehe ich z.B. nicht wozu der Sender einen zufälligen Schlüssel generieren muss.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie es sein kann, dass eine Datei die mit meinem Public Key
verschlüsselt wurde nur mit meinem Private Key entschlüsselt werden kann.

Hoffe jemand hat Ahnung davon ^^


----------



## Marc T. (9. Jun 2012)

Ich glaube es hat sich erledigt!

Bitte negieren wenns falsch ist 

Also:

- Der Sender generiert einen Schlüssel
- Der Sender verschlüsselt diesen Schlüssel mit meinem Public Key
- Der Sender nutzt den verschlüsselten Schlüssel, um die Nachricht zu verschlüsseln
- Der Sender sendet mir die verschlüsselten Daten und den verschlüsselten Schlüssel
- Ich kann mit meinem Private Key die verschlüsselten Schlüssel entschlüsseln
- Ich kann mit dem entschlüsselten Schlüssel die verschlüsselte Nachricht entschlüsseln

Korrekt?


----------



## schlingel (9. Jun 2012)

Stimmt, das nennt man ein hybrides System.

Das heißt es gibt ein Schlüsselpaar, nach dem Public Key Verfahren, um ein sicheres Übermitteln des für die Kommunikation verwendeten Schlüssels zu ermöglichen.

Der übermittelte Schlüssel wird dann auf beiden Seiten für die Kommunikation verwendet. Da der Schlüssel für das Ent- sowie Verschlüsseln verwendet wird, spart man sich Aufwand bei der Kommunikation.

In reinen Public/Private Key Systemen wird ja jede Nachricht 2 Mal abgeschickt. Das erste mal mit dem Public Key des Senders verschlüsselt, der Empfänger verschlüsselt es mit seinem Public Key und schickt es zurück, der Sender entschlüsselt es nun mit seinem Private Key und schickt es wieder zum Empfänger. Dieser entschlüsselt das ganze jetzt mit seinem Privat Key und kann die Nachricht endlich lesen.

Da das sehr Resourcen fressend ist hat man sich für die hybride Lösung entschieden.


----------



## TheDarkRose (11. Jun 2012)

Ähm, GPG bzw. PGP kenne ich eher so.

Sender erhält vom Empfänger dessen Public Key
Sender verschlüsselt mit diesem Public Key die Nachricht
Nur der Empfänger kann mit seinem Private Key die Nachricht entschlüsseln


----------



## schlingel (11. Jun 2012)

Prinzipiell richtig, wird aber in der Praxis anders gelöst weil die Verschlüsselung rechenintensiv ist und voraussetzt, dass der Kanal sicher genug ist, dass keine Man in the Middle Attacke durchgeführt werden kann. 

Um die MiM-Attacke zu verhindern wird die von mir oben beschriebene Variante verwendet.

Die Version wie du (TheDarkRose) sie erklärt hast, ist die Basisvariante.


----------

